# Polycarbonate Vs. Acrylic



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Is the acrylic very much better then poly. In particular I am talking about the Tim Grounds Super mag. 60 for a poly. and $140 for the acrylic. what makes the acrylic better besides looks?


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Don't know to much about the polycarb but I have two super mag's and they are the best calles that I have ever blown. It is up to you, but it you have the money definatly go with the super mag.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The only difference between the two is going to be a difference in sound. The acrylic is going to be a little more crisp and loud, where the polycarb is going to be more mellow. Otherwise they blow exactly the same, same guts same everything.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

id go with the acrylic. Someday youll give in to that nice mellow crisp sound anyway.

I got a Foiles SMH and just love the nice acrylic sound.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the acrylic is the way to go. thet sound nicer and hold there tuning better.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

You can follow the old rule: Ya get what ya pay for! THe acrylic will hold up much longer and have a much fuller sound. The poly carbs can be a great hunters call and can kill geese but the sound will be thinner and reasonate alot more. Many times its hard to get these calls real low and goosy for close up work but have no problem getting the high cracks. I generally blow acyrlics but blew a Saunders poly last week that worked well and was only $60. Its nice to have serveral options on the stringer!!!!!!!!


----------

